# Bild im Applet laden und ausgeben



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 2635 (13. Dez 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin ganz frisch in JAVA und ebenso hier im Forum. Mit Hilfe der Suche konnte ich meine Frage bislang nicht klären. Ich soll mit Hilfe eines Applet ein Bild und einen Audioclip ausgeben. Der Clip funktioniert einwandfrei, nur das Bild macht mir zu schaffen. Anbei mein Code:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class ShowAndPlay
extends Applet {
	
	
	Image		img;
	AudioClip	clip;
	
	public void init() {
		img=getImage(getCodeBase(),"image.jpg");		
		//img = getToolkit().getImage("image.jpg");
		clip=getAudioClip(getCodeBase(),"loop.wav");
		start();
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g) {
		g.drawImage(img,2560,1920,this);
	}
	
	public void start() {
		clip.loop();
	}
	
	public void stop() {
		clip.stop();
	}

}
```


Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar, Der Tino.[/code]


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Dez 2004)

Na was hat denn "Der Tino" für Schwierigkeiten, bzw. was geht denn nicht?

Die start()-Methode aus Applet braucht nicht extra aufgerufen zu werden, das wird schon vom Browser erledigt.
Und die x/y-Position in der drawImage()-Methode ist vielleicht ein wenig zu hoch gewählt. Versuche mal bitte

```
g.drawImage(img, 0, 0,this);
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 2635 (13. Dez 2004)

Hehe, ja lustig. Dachte bei g.drawImage(img, x, x,this); stehen x, y für die Ausmaße des Dokuments. Jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Danke.


----------

